# Need info on building my own Tank



## 1KoidialDude (Feb 14, 2005)

:? Would like something in place of my 55g head board, would like something around 300 gallons. Need to know about thickness, tempered, and Silicones. Any info leading to me building a better tank would be greatly appreciated.
Sick n tired of going outside to see my big babies


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

There are many ways to build a large tank. Are you looking to build in glass, acrylic, or wood with a glass or acrylic front window?


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

it might be better to buy just the tank itself and build around it. you can get a new 300 for 8 or 9 hunderd bucks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

it may end up costing more and u hafta put in a lot of work w/ the chance of it not being built correctly. u probably should buy it.


----------

